# Used Tractor Tires



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

I HAVE SOME CUSTOMERS WHO LOOK FOR USED TRACTOR TIRES, NOT REAL OFTEN, BUT I STILL HATE TO SEND THEM AWAY. DOES ANY BODY KNOW ANYONE IN HERE WHO RECYCLE TIRES OR HAVE AN ABUNDANCE OF OLD TIRES LYING AROUND. I AT LEAST LIKE TO TELL MY CALLERS WHERE THAY CAN FIND SOME IF I CANT SUPPLY THEM. 
THANKS,
LYNN


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

LYNN, welcome to TF.com! I hope you find this site and these folks as friendly and inviting as I have!! It's a great place to hang out and talk tractors! 

To your tire question, I run a tractor salvage business with my father, and as such have some good used tires around in varying sizes. If you have any customers call from Atlantic Canada, you could send them our way. Any further afeild than that and the shipping get to the point that they could buy new tires from you much cheaper.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

mine glad to thing that way, it helps us out heres one for you:yum:


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks fellas


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

np


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Not sure what your customers want in used but this site has fair prices on new and used. You probably won't find 25.00-50.00-tires.
caseman-d

http://www.tiretown.com/rearfarm.htm


----------



## LYNN (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks caseman


----------

